
Extensions to the xterm protocol - noch
https://github.com/kovidgoyal/kitty/blob/master/protocol-extensions.asciidoc
======
sevensor
Sounds interesting! I'd be keen to know about the performance implications of
"full mode" \-- I'm often on an older laptop where keyboard latency is
noticeable in terminal applications. Would full mode improve the situation at
all, if adopted by the terminal emulator and the application?

~~~
sevensor
So I looked into kitty a bit more. Kitty is heavy. It seems to use 2-3x as
much CPU for my benchmark task (scrolling around a big text file in an editor)
compared with VTE-based terminal emulators, and 5-6x as much as urxvt.
Everybody's got different priorities, but for me I'll stick with urxvt and
save my battery.

~~~
noch
> kitty is heavy […]

Please file a bug report:
[https://github.com/kovidgoyal/kitty/issues](https://github.com/kovidgoyal/kitty/issues)

Kitty aims to offload rendering to the GPU so if your CPU is being hammered
that might indicate a problem either in Kitty or the GLFW library. The author
is very quick to respond to such bug reports.

~~~
sevensor
Will do -- I certainly appreciate the effort it must take to write a new
terminal emulator, and I'm intrigued by the new ideas kitty brings to the
table. I'd like to help it be a program I can use.

